# Help with Sketchup



## Guyforks (18 Apr 2017)

Hi Folks.
Can any one help with this drawing.
This is a drawing of a coffee table 12" wide 20" long and 19" high.
The feet (which is the part I'm having trouble with) wrap around the ends and slope inwards towards the bottom of the piece.
I've tried follow me, scaling and have generally play with this for about 2 hour and I've got know where.
How do I get the legs to curve round while slopping inwards?
Thanks for any help.
Glynn.


----------



## Brentingby (18 Apr 2017)

I would think Follow Me would work well for this sort of thing but it would take the right set up. Draw the edge of the leg and the curve to match the edge of the top frame. Make sure the profile is perpendicular to the first segment of the path.

Here's a quick try. The top edge of the profile is perpendicular to the first segment in the path. I used the mid point of the a segment on the arc.





Then select the path, choose Follow Me, click on the profile. I suppose all the legs are the same so you can make one, make it a component and copy it into the other positions.


----------



## Guyforks (19 Apr 2017)

Hi 
Thanks for that.
I'm getting there.
It's taken all day on and off just to get this far.


----------



## Brentingby (19 Apr 2017)

Are you getting what you want, there?


----------



## Guyforks (19 Apr 2017)

Hi.
It's close.
The legs need to be straight down with out a curve along the length but with a smooth curve around the whole width of the leg.
I'm planning on a lamination for the 2 legs using a vacuum press.
G.


----------



## Brentingby (19 Apr 2017)

So only one leg at each end?






check your PMs.


----------



## Guyforks (19 Apr 2017)

Hi 
Thank you for the offer that would be really good.
I need to get the proportions better as the model at the moment looks hideous.


----------

